# Locating a Network Key



## jstbuch (Aug 10, 2006)

I am sorry if this is a repeat question. Did some searching and could not find the answer.

My roomate just bought a laptop and wants to use our wireless network but he is required to input the "network key."

I can't seem to find it any where. I have a lynksys router. Is there a way to locate the network key from my laptop or desktop? If not, is there a way to reset it with out the network key? If not, can anyone think of a work around?

Thanks for the help.

Justin

Using windows xp btw....


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

You should be able to access the wireless key from which ever device is the access point, whether that be the router or a sperate access point. Which model router do you have?


----------



## jstbuch (Aug 10, 2006)

I have a Linksys WRT54G Wireless-G Broadband Router. 

How would I go about accessing it from the access point?

Thanks for the help. Sorry for my ignorence but my knowledge of wireless routers is fairly limited.


----------



## tehnnec (Aug 14, 2006)

hi..check the default gateway of your linksys by going to the command prompt;ipconfig;i believe it should be 192.168.1.1;then surf into the default gateway;it will pull up the gui of your router;the un is blank and admin is the default password..unless..then look for the wep key encryption on the set up tab..


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Assuming nobody has changed the router default IP address and password, this is what you would do:

Enter 192.168.1.1 in your web browser
A password prompt should then appear
Enter admin for both the user name and password
Then access the Wireless / Security tab and look to see what the network key is.

Whom ever set up the router should know the router security key!

JamesO


----------



## jstbuch (Aug 10, 2006)

thanks for the help. I set up the router myself. I am sure I wrote it down some where but I am sort of an idiot so that may not have happened. thanks for the help. I will check it out when I get home.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

You can always remove the key and put a new one in once you're in the settings. You'll just have to reconnect yours to it as well. Not too difficult...


----------

